# 1. Uphillzeitrennen auf den Altissimo



## Snake (18. März 2003)

Hallo Lagobiker!

Die ersten Biker scharren schon mit den Hufen. Bald geht es zum geliebten Lago, ob im Pulk mit viel Tam Tam zum Bike Festival Anfang Mai oder lieber piano im selbstgestrickten Urlaub. 

Egal, für alle, die bald zum Gardasee düsen und vorhaben, eines der Highlights *-den Altissimo- * zu bezwingen, die sollten sich ihre Zeiten aufschreiben. Wir wollen hier so eine kleine Bestenliste führen, wer die schnellste Zeit bis oben auf den Gipfel benötigt hat. 

Wer also Lust dazu hat und für den die Auffahrt trotz der Mühe und der fast 2.000 Höhenmeter trotzdem ein Erlebnis ist, der darf sich hier gerne eintragen. Dabei gilt natürlich das Motto des IBC-Winterpokals "fair bleiben". Ihr könnt natürlich die wildesten Zeiten eintragen, aber mit fair hat das dann überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun. 

Also dann, viel Spass!  

Hier noch ein paar Bilder (geklaut von einigen sehr guten Websites). Ich hoffe, dass die Eigentümer nichts dagegen haben.


----------



## Snake (18. März 2003)

Der Start ist auf dem kleinen Marktplatz in Torbole, die Strecke geht wie im Bikeführer von Moser beschrieben (also erst Teer, dann kurzes Stück Schotter bis zur 3er Kreuzung, dann Teerauffahrt, letztes Stück Schotter, Pfad bis zum Gipfel). 

Das Ziel ist das Rifugio Altissimo, die Zeit gilt bis zum Abklatschen des Rifugios (Foto wäre klasse, aber nicht zwingend notwendig).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (18. März 2003)

Wäre schön, wenn Ihr bei der Angabe Eurer Zeit auch einen Minibericht schreibt, welche Temperaturen Ihr hattet, Sonne oder Regen, Pausen zwischendurch etc. 

Meine Zeit reiche ich erst im September rein! Viel Spaß!


----------



## pat (19. März 2003)

gibts in deiner liste auch eine downhillwertung?  da wär ich eher bei den leuten.  

gruss pat


----------



## Enrgy (19. März 2003)

Für meine erste und einzige Tour auf den Altissimo im August 1993 habe ich 6 Stunden gebraucht!!!!

Da lieg ich doch sicher "gaaanz" weit vorne, oder??


Zu meiner Enlastung muß ich anführen:

Es war der erste Lago-Urlaub, direkt am 2. Tag, und ich hatte mich vortags am Brione "leicht" überschlagen und ne dicke Hand.
Weiterhin wars brütend heiß, mein Kumpel hatte ne viel bessere Kondition, ist deshalb ab Beginn der Schotterstrecke alleine weiter und hat mich ohne Tacho und Streckenbeschreibung hinterher hecheln lassen. Das hat meine Motivation in unsägliche Tiefen getrieben, hätt das fast neue Bike am liebsten den Hang runter geworfen, quasi Tossing unter Realbedingungen.
Irgendwann war ich dann doch oben, nur hats eben 6 Stunden gedauert (incl. Pausen). Er saß schon schön im Rifugio beim Pastaspachteln. Die Abfahrt mit Sent. de la Pace war dann wenigstens wieder ne Entschädigung.

Hey snake, woher hastn die geilen Pics? Schaun wirklich nett aus.

Hier nochn "Showfoto" vom Gipfel: "War doch alles ganz easy, oder?"


----------



## pat (19. März 2003)

ein uphiller auf den letzten metern.   samt empfangskomitee.  

gruss pat


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2003)

ich weis nicht wie lang ... aber so unter einem tag wars schon ... altissimo ist eigentlich schön rauf zu fahren bis auf oben die paar gemeinen rampen


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pat _
> *ein uphiller auf den letzten metern.   samt empfangskomitee.
> 
> gruss pat  *



nur wenn man selbst rauffährt ist der dh auch was wert


----------



## spOOky fish (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pat _
> *ein uphiller auf den letzten metern.   samt empfangskomitee.
> 
> gruss pat  *



haha, ich hab leute in solch einer kluft schon den berg _hinunterschieben_ sehen wo wir gefahren sind. das ist motivation


----------



## pat (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von spOOky fish _
> *
> 
> haha, ich hab leute in solch einer kluft schon den berg _hinunterschieben_ sehen wo wir gefahren sind. das ist motivation  *



ich auch.   das sind dann z.b. die, welche nachher grosspurig vorm meckis beim kaffee hocken, ihre hardcorebikes und protektoren ausstellen und einen auf "szene" machen.  
auf den trails sieht man die aber sehr selten und wenn, dann höchstens am brione oder so.  

aber wir gehen in der regel eh mitte bis ende september, da ist kein rummel, man hat die trails für sich und die temperaturen zum bergauffahren lassen sich ertragen. 

gruss pat


----------



## Snake (20. März 2003)

@enrgy: Bin mir nicht mehr sicher mit den Bildern, entweder vom Elmar Nessler oder sonstwoher. Könnte auch sein, dass ich die bei Google gefunden habe (Suchwort: Altissimo). 

@pat: Geiles Bild "Empfangskomitee". XC trifft Freeride, eigentlich ein Bild zur Verständigung, allerdings guckt der Uphiller etwas verkniffen auf die Protektorenbiker.  Ich denke, dass wir nur eine reine Uphillwertung machen, aber Du kannst ja gerne parallel eine Downhillwertung anbieten.

Ein Kumpel von mir musste mal am Asphaltende die Tour abbrechen und wieder runterfahren, weil er nichts mehr zu trinken hatte. Voll krass, aber er hatte sich 3 Liter eingepackt und war völlig dehydriert, konnte ohne Wasser nicht mehr weiter. 

Also, Spooky, ich zähl auf Dich, dass Du mitmachst. Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (21. März 2003)

die antwort lautet "sonstwoher"  

ich hatte etwas diesiges wetter oben beim blick richtung gardasee, dafür war's beim downhill hinten runter klasse.

http://home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/pages/gardasee/gardasee_2002.html

gute 5 h habe ich schon ab torbole raufgebraucht bis zum gipfel, müsste ich daheim mal gucken, da habe ich vermutlich noch das höhenprofil der tour vom höhenmesser.

war aber alles gut zu fahren bis auf die letzten 200-300 hm, wo dann der schnee anfing und die piste zu steil wurde.

ciao, elmar


----------



## Deleted 6320 (23. März 2003)

Meine Zeit sag ich jetzt nicht, wird wohl keiner glauben, war aber eine kurze Tour. Im gleichen herbst bin ich in St.Wendel 9. geworden. Ich hatte allerdings 1,75er Slicks montiert, das macht tierisch schnell, verstehe nicht wieso sich die Leute am Gardasee wo zu 60 % Teer und zu 39 % trockene Piste gefahren wird immer so 2,35 superweichknubbelreifen aufziehen.

@ pat: Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.


----------



## Enrgy (24. März 2003)

Das ist jetzt aber unfair! Sag ruhig deine Zeit! Bei unserer damaligen Tour wurden wir gleich hinter Nago Zeugen, wie ein Rennradler ziemlich wackelig bergaufkeuchte, der kam uns aber schon wieder entgegen, als wir noch nicht mal die Hälfte der Teerauffahrt geschafft hatten und hat uns schon mal demoralisiert (er war tatsächlich die 15km bis zum Ende des Teerwegs gefahren!). Also mir machts nix aus, wenn da einer kommt und sagt, "ich war nach 3h (oder weniger?) ganz oben".

Warum fährt man dicke Reifen am Lago?

Biste schon mal Bocca di Tovo oder den 601 runter? Glaub kaum, daß das mit 1.75ern und 4bar Druck noch Spaß macht.

Also ich hab zB. mit Faltreifen und Leichtschläuchen dort nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Seitdem wieder billige Drahtreifen mit Normalschläuchen.

Aber als Marathonprofi fährste vielleicht auch nicht die krassesten Schüttelpisten.


----------



## Snake (24. März 2003)

...auch wenn wir vom Thema etwas abdriften, ich habe auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit dünnen Reifen am Lago gemacht. Meine Fast Fred haben 1 Tour ausgehalten, dann waren sie aufgeschlitzt.  Für Touren wie Altissimo oder San Giovanni reichen die Semis aus...


----------



## Snake (28. April 2003)

Hey Leute! 

Bevor Ihr mir zum Bikefestival aufbrecht, denkt bitte daran, gute Zeiten für das Uphillrennen auf den Altissimo mitzubringen.

Viel Spass an alle und gutes Wetter!!!!!


----------



## vanillefresser (29. April 2003)

Hi Snake,

werd hier meine Zeit reinstellen, wenn ich die genaue Abfahrtszeit der Seilbahn in Malcesine habe ( Fahrzeit Torbole - Malcesine + Fahrzeit Seilbahn + Fahrzeit Bergstation - Altissimo ) 

Laß Dich einfach überraschen wie schnell alte Männer sein können, denn eine perfekte Planung is durch nix zu ersetzen 

Allen trotzdem viel Spaß beim Kurbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fertom (5. Mai 2003)

also 4:30 bis hoch ist doch realistisch gerechnet...

würde übrigens zur abfahrt auf alle fälle die alternativen 1+2 aus dem mosi fahren, die sind schöner als der langweilige schotterdownhill hinten runter, wenn man das noch mit den altissimotrails kombiniert ist das genial!

tja und wegen dünner reifen, bin letztes jahr viermal am lago gewesen mit 1,9ern (teampro und master von specialized) und hatte keine durchschläge und nix, trotz nur 2,7bar, und geschoben haben wir auch nirgendwo!!!
geht schon,.....


----------



## spOOky fish (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fertom _
> *also 4:30 bis hoch ist doch realistisch gerechnet...
> 
> würde übrigens zur abfahrt auf alle fälle die alternativen 1+2 aus dem mosi fahren, die sind schöner als der langweilige schotterdownhill hinten runter, wenn man das noch mit den altissimotrails kombiniert ist das genial!
> ...



ich hab den moser jetzt nicht hier, aber imho gibts doch hinten runter 2 alternativen, welche wäre denn empfehlenswerter? wenn ich schonmal da oben bin, will ichs auch runter krachen lassen.


----------



## fertom (5. Mai 2003)

beide alternativen fahren, die kann man aneinander hängen, ich glaube irgendwie führt alternative 2 direkt vom rifugio runter auf die alternative 1 die dann irgendwann wieder auf die originalroute kommt, ich glaube vom rifugio direkt zur malga campei runter (denke die heißt so...) und dann auf der anderen alternative am hang weiter.
geht nicht nur bergab, sondern zum teil auch am hang entlang ist aber ziwemlich geil zum fahren, man kann durchaus auch auf den ebenen stücken mal gas geben...

und wie gesagt unten dann den 601 und/oder sentiero della pace. geniale runde.

ride on!

thomas


----------



## Scott (5. Mai 2003)

Hi snake, Zeit werde ich keine rein stellen, denn am Mittwoch mußte ich die letzten 200hm durch den Schnee schieben *g*, Bild folgt noch.  Oder zählt das auch dazu ?? Ansonsten ist die Geschichte auf den Altissimo ganz ok, wenn man halt gern uphill fährt und keine Ansprüche an die Strecke stellt. Leider habe ich die Abfahrt zur Malga Campei verpasst und rauf wollte ich nicht nochmal. War so verärgert über mich selbst, daß ich meine Radbrille dort oben beim Fotographieren liegen lassen habe. Allerdings hat mich kurz vor Festo oder so ähnlich ein Landrover überholt mit Bewohnern des Refugio´s die dort oben waren und hat mit meiner Brille aus dem Auto gewunken. Das war echt toll, denn ich sah mich schon wieder gezwungen Kohle auszugeben.....
Das hat mich dann schon im Vorfeld mit dem Negativen aus dem letzten Jahr versöhnt........
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Scott (5. Mai 2003)

Mittwoch,30.04.2003, nach dem "Durch-Den-Schnee-Schieben (ätzend)"


----------



## Snake (6. Mai 2003)

@scott: Natürlich interessiert uns hier Deine Zeit, auch durch den Schnee-schiebend. Schließlich wäre es die Referenzzeit, die vielleicht trotzdem so gut ist, dass manche auch im Hochsommer ihre Probleme bekommen, die zu unterbieten???  Von daher, her damit!!



> denn ich sah mich schon wieder gezwungen Kohle auszugeben


 warum? Noch einmal hochfahren!!  Kleiner Scherz! Etwas Ähnliches ist mir auch schon passiert, allerdings war das bei der Tour Bastione. Als ich unten war, fiel mir auch auf, dass ich meine Brille oben gelassen hatte. Also noch einmal diese miese Steigung hoch und da lag sie noch immer auf dem Stein, wo ich sie vergessen hatte. Allerdings kann man Bastione nicht mit Altissimo vergleichen.....

...cooles Bild!


----------



## Enrgy (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *
> ...cooles Bild! *




Im wahrsten Sinne "cool"...


----------



## Chakotay (7. Mai 2003)

08.09.2002
Gesamtzeit von Torbole bis zum Gipfel: *3:52 Std*. Pausen insgesamt ca. 52 Min (Terrende z.B. 35 Min).

Wir hatten einen dabei der deutlich langsamer fährt. Hatten ihm in Torbole etwa 30 Min Vorsprung gegeben, mußten dann noch am Ende des Teers auf ihn warten und ihm auch eine Pause gönnen. Danach sind wir dann zusammen geblieben *bummel*.


----------



## Snake (20. Mai 2003)

Da waren so viele auf dem Bike-Festival und keiner reicht hier seine Zeit rein? 

...habt Ihr den Altissimo gemieden?


----------



## spOOky fish (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *Da waren so viele auf dem Bike-Festival und keiner reicht hier seine Zeit rein?
> 
> ...habt Ihr den Altissimo gemieden?  *



alles nur poser und bei-mecki-sitzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (3. Juni 2003)

so, hier die zeit .

2:37 bis zur schranke und danach ca. noch 'ne stunde bis zum rifugio. ca., weil ich nicht auf die uhr geschaut hab und mich vor der tragepassage lieber in die wiese gelegt hab  und beim tragen man keine nettozeit ermitteln kann.

runter sind wir dann den 622er und 650er und haben runterzu noch einige der altissimo trials mitgenommen. wäre schade die gesammelten hm auf asphalt zu vernichten .

allesinallem eine sehr schöne und empfehlenswerte tour.


----------



## Snake (3. Juni 2003)

Geht doch! Damit haben wir die Referenzzeit:

3:37 Stunden von Spooky Fish.

Gibts auch Bilder? Wie waren die Temperaturen?


----------



## spOOky fish (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *Geht doch! Damit haben wir die Referenzzeit:
> 
> 3:37 Stunden von Spooky Fish.
> ...



bilder gibts noch nicht, ansonsten war's heiß, sehr heiß, obwohl wir 8.30 los sind. .


----------



## dubbel (17. Juni 2003)

kann meine zeit erst im herbst posten. 

und als zeit zählt die reine fahrzeit? 
d.h. pausen werden abgezogen?


----------



## spOOky fish (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *kann meine zeit erst im herbst posten.
> 
> und als zeit zählt die reine fahrzeit?
> d.h. pausen werden abgezogen? *



bis zur schranke differiert brutto und netto ca. 5 min. zum wasser fassen und essen.
bis oben hin ist die zeit geschätzt, die brutto zeit kann ich hier nicht nennen, da mich die sonnenbeschiene bergwiese vor der tragepassage magisch angezogen hat .


----------



## Snake (30. Juli 2003)

...wollte nur noch einmal an den thread erinnern, falls einer gerade zum Lago düst oder gerade daher kommt. 

...fahre in 3 Wochen hin und bringe ne Zeit mit, die sich gewaschen hat...(hoffentlich)!


----------



## nimmersatt (30. Juli 2003)

kleinen Anreiz stell ich mal ein paar Zeiten rein...
von früher als ich noch fit war  

G.R. heisst Grand Raid - der war 8 Tage vorher
mein schlaues Büchlein verrät noch: Zeit von Arco 3°5'


----------



## nimmersatt (30. Juli 2003)

falls Pregasina irgendwann mal wieder über die Ponale erreichbar ist 
Leut, schaut auf das Datum  

die Zeiten sind bei ganz normalen Touren entstanden, keinerlei Rennen


----------



## Snake (31. Juli 2003)

@nimmersatt: Versteh ich das recht, dass Du 2 Std. 40min. gebraucht hast? Von wo genau bis wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimmersatt (31. Juli 2003)

zum Rifugio (halt solange wie der Berg lang ist),
das ist Tachozeit, aber ausser Pinkelpausen kommt da nicht viel hinzu (Strecke kenn ich auswendig, Erholungspausen brauchts damals nicht und Tragen muss man ja nix)


----------



## Snake (31. Juli 2003)

Also 2:40 Std. hoch wäre schon eine phantastische Zeit! Wenn keiner etwas dagegen hat, dann wäre das unsere neue Bestzeit: 

*2:40 STD.* 

...damit bist Du fast 1 Std. schneller als Spooky Fish gewesen, wobei Du (nimmersatt) den 2003er Beweis ja eigentlich noch nachreichen musst, ob Du heute immer noch so gut drauf bist.


----------



## nimmersatt (31. Juli 2003)

Tribut an
-  40h Arbeitswoche vs Student
-  78-80kg vs 70-72kg
-  halbes Jahr kränklich (Nebenhöhlen und Bronchien) und praktisch keine Skitouren als Konditions- und Kraftgrundlage vs. gesund und 50 Touren...

zum Vergleich z.B. 1997 so 260000Hm im Jahr 
(2003: Zwischenstand 60000)
im gleichen Jahr (oder 96) hatt ich über 30x mehr als 100km Rennradstreckenlänge, die längste war 325km
(2003: 4x über 100, längste 123)

aber so schlecht bin ich z.Z. auch nicht, die Zeit pack ich wohl schon noch - aber mit anderem Puls (30 Schläge mehr) und damals bin ich die nächsten Tage auch ähnlich lange Touren gefahren, heut bräucht ich eine Ruhewoche


----------



## nimmersatt (31. Juli 2003)

heut würd ich das 8,5 Kg Rad nehmen und mit der Bahn runter fahren


----------



## gemorje (9. August 2003)

also wir hatten von unserem hotel in riva aus eine zeit von 2:20h benötigt um oben anzukommen. die uhr ist immer weiter gelaufen. auch bei pinkelpausen. es war brutal heiß über 30° schon morgens um 10 uhr. vor allem wenn man nur 2 flaschen wasser dabei hat ist das ganz schön hart  
wir sind aber nur bis hier:




hoch gefahren (gehts noch weiter? oder ist das dann ein anderer berg?).
danach gings den 601 hinab.....GEIL! am anfang musste man zwar 4-5 mal schieben aber danach war eigentlich alles fahrbar. wohlgemerkt mit einem 80mm hardtail


----------



## Scott (11. August 2003)

Sieht aus, als wenn das noch weit unter dem Refugio ist. Von dort geht es noch einige Höhenmeter bergauf, die aber im Mai leider nur schiebend zu bewältigend waren, da da noch Schnee lag. Aber auch ohne Schnee sicher nicht leicht zu fahren.....bergauf natürlich....aber vielleicht gibt es ja einen anderen Weg dorthin, den ich nicht gefunden habe ??
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gemorje _
> *also wir hatten von unserem hotel in riva aus eine zeit von 2:20h benötigt um oben anzukommen. die uhr ist immer weiter gelaufen. auch bei pinkelpausen. es war brutal heiß über 30° schon morgens um 10 uhr. vor allem wenn man nur 2 flaschen wasser dabei hat ist das ganz schön hart
> wir sind aber nur bis hier:
> 
> ...



wenn ihr nicht geschoben oder getragen habt, dann wart ihr nicht oben .


----------



## gemorje (11. August 2003)

wir sind nur bis dorthin gefahren wo der 601 anfängt.
an einer relativ großen wiesenlandschaft. dort wo der schotterweg endet und es dann einen relativ steilen, felsigen weg hochgeht.


----------



## Thomcomm (12. August 2003)

@All,

ich habe letzten Oktober bei Traumwetter 2:35 Stunden gebraucht, allerdings nur bis zu dem Punkt, an dem die Tragepassage beginnt...  Genau dort war damals mein Camelback leer...  

Ich weiss, ziemlich dumm, aber damals habe ich dann die Tour abgebrochen...

Aber am Wochenende bin ich wieder dort und diesmal werde ich bis zum Rifugio kommen!!! Definitiv!

Poste dann meine Gesamtzeit.

Gruß,
Tom

P.S. Habt Ihr einen guten, evtl. etwas einfacheren Abfahrtsvorschlag als Alternative zum 601??


----------



## Snake (14. August 2003)

So, Zeit für einen Zwischenbericht. Ich dachte mir, dass wir nur Zeiten von 2002 aufwärts nehmen. Bestzeiten aus den Jahren 95, 96 von *nimmersatt* können wir da leider nicht berücksichtigen! Damit haben wir bislang folgende Rangliste:

*1. Spooky Fish 3:37 Std. (aus 2003)* 
*2. Chakotay 3:52 Std. (aus 2002)* 

Leider können wir *Scott (war im Schnee unterwegs)* , *Thomcomm (ist nur bis zur Tragestrecke gebikt)* und anderen nicht berücksichtigen, da uns die Zeiten fehlen. 

Dubbels Zeit kommmt noch (Herbst), Thomcomm macht einen weiteren Versuch, meine Wenigkeit versucht es im September und vielleicht lässt sich Enrgy ja auch noch überreden (fährt auch im September). 

...bin mal gespannt...


----------



## nimmersatt (14. August 2003)

das ist aber nicht gut  

weil, dann werd ich das Ding mal wirklich auf Zeit fahren!


----------



## o.leo (18. August 2003)

Hallo!

Fahre am Donnerstag zum Lago. Selbstverständlich werde ich den Altissimo hinauf und die Zeit nehmen. 
Habe 3:36 angepeilt...  und werde alles geben, was im Rahmen meines Alters noch möglich ist... 
Die Tour steht für So, 24.  oder Mo 25. auf dem Programm. 

Ist vielleicht noch jemand dort zu dem Zeitpunkt? Ich such noch einen, der am Strand auf mein Mädel aufpaßt und vor den Surfern beschützt.


----------



## spOOky fish (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von o.leo _
> *Hallo!
> 
> Fahre am Donnerstag zum Lago. Selbstverständlich werde ich den Altissimo hinauf und die Zeit nehmen.
> ...



stell mal 'n foto rein, evtl. würd ich das übernehmen. achja: lass dir ruhig zeit  .


----------



## Snake (19. August 2003)

Spooky: Warum soll er sich Zeit lassen, wegen der Bestzeit oder wegen dem Mädel?  

...übrigens ab Samstag wird Deine Bestzeit wackeln, denn...Snake ist am See... fang schon mal an zu zittern...ich werde alles versuchen und wenn mein Camelbak platzt und ich bei 38° auf allen vieren hochkrieche....


----------



## Elmar Neßler (19. August 2003)

hi snake,

viel spass am lago und natürlich viel erfolg bei der rekordjagd ... wer das lafatscher joch bezwungen hat, den kann nix mehr aufhalten   

tja, ich bin dieses jahr nicht mehr am lago, vermutlich erst nächsten sommer wieder. würde aber vermutlich die bisherige rekordzeit eh nicht knacken ...

dafür geht's in die dolos and an den ortler, auch sehr schön (aber zu fuss).

ciao, elmar

p.s.:

@all: bin gespannt, wann die 3h-marke offiziell fällt. ich hatte 2002 gute 4:30 bis oben gebraucht inkl. pausen, aber für die topfitten unter euch sind sicher auch 3h machbar. wenn das sauerstoffzelt oben am rifugio bereitsteht


----------



## dubbel (19. August 2003)

ich kann erst ab oktober






*mit-den-hufen-scharr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (19. August 2003)

hi,
ich war mai 2000 das letzte mal unten.
bin damals mit meinem neuen fullie bis auf 1450hm hoch in ca. 1:45h...
weiter konnte ich leider nicht, da ich in ein gewitter kam.
falls ich irgendwann einmal wieder am lago bin versuche ich es mal ein wenig schneller 

ist schon eine geniale strecke !!!

gruzz michael


----------



## o.leo (30. August 2003)

Geschafft....!!!

Letzten Mittwoch, 27.8. gabs für mich die Königsetappe zum Altissimo. Habe mir 3:36 vorgenommen und ordentlich Gas gegeben. 
Ergebnis war Brutto 3:08 abzüglich 10 Min. Pause 2:58 Netto!

Waren ideale Bedingungen. Nicht zu heiss und nicht zu kalt. Ein Hardtailfahrer muss wohl beinahe genauso schnell gewesen sein, denn ich habe ihn bei der Moserrunde 42 "Altissimo" mehrfach kurz gesehen. 

Geniale Tour... immer wieder gerne!


----------



## Chakotay (2. September 2003)

Ich werde diesmal (Mitte September) meinem (langsameren) Kumpel 1 Stunde Vorsprung geben. Dann kann ich wenigstens ohne große Pause zum Gipfel hochstechen. Angepeiltes Ziel incl. Pausen ist 3 Stunden. Mal hoffen das es noch schön warm ist. Ich mag's lieber zu warm als zu kalt. Schön wäre es wenn man am Gipfel noch so 15°C hätte.


----------



## Route66 (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Chakotay _
> * Schön wäre es wenn man am Gipfel noch so 15°C hätte. *


Hmmm, bei uns hatte es letztes Jahr Anfang August nachmittags gegen 15 Uhr nur 12°C vor der Hütte  

Komm frühestens nächstes Jahr wieder runter, aber unter 4 Stunden auf den Altissimo ?  
*amKopfKratz*   das wird wohl nichts


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *hi,
> ich war mai 2000 das letzte mal unten.
> bin damals mit meinem neuen fullie bis auf 1450hm hoch in ca. 1:45h...
> ...



Was ist bitte an einer Aspahltstrasse genial     Ich dachte immer, der Sinn des MTBs ist offroad zu fahren?
Aber nichts für ungut!


----------



## Principia (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pfadfinderin _
> *
> 
> Was ist bitte an einer Aspahltstrasse genial     Ich dachte immer, der Sinn des MTBs ist offroad zu fahren?
> Aber nichts für ungut!  *




wenn du wüsstest, das meine zweite leidenschaft das asphaltrollern per rennrad ist, dann würdest du es verstehen...


----------



## Snake (10. September 2003)

Heul! Jetzt war ich 14 Tage am Lago und leider leider hat sich keine Gelegenheit ergeben, dass ich die Zeit in Angriff genommen hätte. Schade! Habe lieber Schildkröten mit meiner abgesägten Schrotflinte erledigt (wie das Bild beweist)  

Dafür bin ich aber zum Tremalzo hochgefahren und habe vom Passo Nota aus 1:09 Std. gebraucht (bis zum Tremalzo-Tunnel). Dürfte auch nicht schlecht sein. 

Somit haben wir einen neuen Zwischenstand:

*1. o. leo 3:08 Std. (aus 2003)* 
*2. Spooky Fish 3:37 Std. (aus 2003) * 
*3. Chakotay 3:52 Std. (aus 2002) * 

@o.leo: Es gilt die Bruttozeit, incl. der Pausen. Gute Zeit!


----------



## spOOky fish (10. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *Heul! Jetzt war ich 14 Tage am Lago und leider leider hat sich keine Gelegenheit ergeben, dass ich die Zeit in Angriff genommen hätte. Schade! Habe lieber Schildkröten mit meiner abgesägten Schrotflinte erledigt (wie das Bild beweist)
> 
> Dafür bin ich aber zum Tremalzo hochgefahren und habe vom Passo Nota aus 1:09 Std. gebraucht (bis zum Tremalzo-Tunnel). Dürfte auch nicht schlecht sein.
> ...



hehe, erst kurbelt er die sache an und dann kneift er . in 14 tagen keine gelegenheit? da hat doch mit sicherheit die frau ihre finger mit im spiel  

meine zeit ist übrigens netto, ich hab vor der tragepassage noch ne stunde auf der wiese in der sonne gelümmelt.


----------



## Snake (10. September 2003)

> da hat doch mit sicherheit die frau ihre finger mit im spiel



...hast ja recht! Ist mir auch echt schwer gefallen, aber die Touren dort waren ihr einfach zu heftig und steil. Unser gemeinsamer Nenner waren eher Bergtouren. 

Also, wenn das Spookys Netto-Zeit war, dann gilt natürlich die 2:58 Std. von o.leo als Bestzeit. Bleibt nur die Frage, ob chakotays Zeit netto oder brutto ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## o.leo (10. September 2003)

Hi Leute!

Schade Snake, hast Dich vorwiegend im Westen aufgehalten, oder wie? Sag, kann man die Ponalestraße inzwischen fahren? 

Für mich war die eine Woche Torbole wieder so erquickend und labend wie für anderleut 3 Wochen Strandurlaub. Ich bin auch überglücklich das mein Mädchen sowohl Camping als auch MTB nicht nur toleriert sondern auch beinahe so liebt wie ich es tue.

So haben wir denn auch zwei Mosertouren zusammen bewältigt (von 5): Die #10 aus Guide 11 Sentiero delle Marocche. Hübsche Warmwerd-runde nördlich von Arco. Und schließlich habe ich ihr eine Dreissiger-Runde zugetraut, die Malghe del Monte Baldo, #32. Die hat ihre 6 Konditionssternchen redlich verdient! Ansonsten technisch eher einfache aber landschaftlich tolle Runde. 
(Mein Madel hat übrigens bevor sie mich kennenlernte mit Biken nix am Hut gehabt... ) 

Gruß

o.leo


----------



## Snake (11. September 2003)

@o.leo: 





> Sag, kann man die Ponalestraße inzwischen fahren?



Hy,

no! Da ist immer noch ein großes Gitter unten in Riva davor, allerdings meinten einige hier im Forum (da gibt es einen extra Thread), dass man trotzdem da durch könnte, weil die an der Straße am Arbeiten sind. Außerdem gibt es ja anscheinend den Weg hinter dem 2. Tunnel Richtung Limone, den man seine Kiste hochzerren kann. Wie auch immer, mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass die Ponale 2004 oder 2005 wieder aufgemacht wird, auf jeden Fall, sonst hätten sie die Anfahrt bis zum Gatter nicht so ausgebaut. Ob nun als reiner Wanderweg oder als Bikerpfad. 

Jo, war mit meiner Holden im Westen unterwegs (oberhalb von Limone). Das Problem war, dass es von dort sofort steil nach oben geht und sie nach kürzester Zeit Rückenschmerzen bekommt. Daher musste ich sie echt überreden. Wir haben zwei Touren gemacht, eine kurze und eine längere. Zumindest für mich, da sie zur Wohnung zurück gedüst ist und ich noch über Passo Nota zum Tremalzo hochgefahren bin. 

...nächstes Jahr nehme ich mir wieder den "Grand Buckel" (Altissimo) vor.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. September 2003)

Am Gardasee gibt's gar keine Schildkröten ! Ich weiß dass genau, weil wo es Krokodile gibt, da gibt's keine Schildkröten !  

Aber btw, Snake - diese (importierten) Schildkröten mit den großen roten Augen gibt's nur im Rist. Al Porto in Torbole, oder ?! 

Ich bin vom 18. bis 27. September mit einer Reisegruppe von SportsInTeam in Torbole - vielleicht greifen wir den Altissimo und die bisherigen Bestzeiten dann mal an. Leider habe ich bisher auch nur eine Bestzeit bis zur Schranke (Beginn Schotterauffahrt) von 2:00 Stunden. 

Viele Grüße nach Bergneustadt

Stefan


----------



## Snake (11. September 2003)

> Aber btw, Snake - diese (importierten) Schildkröten mit den großen roten Augen gibt's nur im Rist. Al Porto in Torbole, oder ?!



Bingo!!!! Die Pizzeria ist zu Stoßzeiten nicht gerade gemütlich, weil es da wie in einem Taubenschlag zugeht, aber wenn dann die Pizza auf den Tisch kommt, schleck, dann ist das eh egal. Mein Favourit ist die Diavola (mit scharfer Pepperoni-Wurst). 

Viel Spass am Lago und vielleicht knackt ja jemand die Bestzeit!!!!!


----------



## Chakotay (21. September 2003)

Das war nix dieses Jahr mit Rekordzeit (Angepeilte Zeit unter 3 Std Netto)  
Beim erster Versuch am 11.09 zog ein Gewitter auf. Da bin ich nur bis zum oberen Abzweig nach Navenne/Malcesine bei Prati di Nago (~1270müNN) gefahren. Bis dahin ohne Pause gefahren und exakt 1:40 Std gebraucht.
Der zweite Versuch am 12.09 ist dann geglückt. Allerdings hatte ich vom Vortag noch etwas schwere Beine  Es haben sich dann folgende Zeiten ergeben:

Ende Teer (~1570müNN) 2:06 Std (bis dahin ohne Pause gefahren)
Hütte Altissimo (~2060müNN) 3:20 Std (incl. Pausen)

Ich habe mir dabei zweimal 5 Min Pause gegönnt plus kleinere Verschnaufpausen bei den Trage/Schiebepassagen. Somit ergibt sich eine Netto-Zeit von ~*3:10 Std*. Meinem Kumpel hatte ich etwa 45 Min Vorsprung gegeben, welcher bis ende Teer gereicht hat. Danach bin ich dann langsamer gefahren (oder getragen). Wetter war übrigens sehr gut: Riva morgens ~25°C, Altissimo ~14°C, fast Wolkenlos, kaum Wind.


----------



## Dusteater (28. September 2003)

.......... mit den letzten 200hm im Schnee!
Und ich meine nicht 5cm sondern zeitweise Hüfttief an einigen Stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3athlete (28. September 2003)

Hei,

wo bleiben die Pros ???

Bisherige Zeiten enttäuschend.
Wirklich attackiert ?

Meine Zeiten (dieselbe Auffahrt):
1:42 bis Schranke (Ende Asphalt)
2:35 bis ganz oben 

Wann:
27.8.2002 ab 14:00 (ziemlich heiss)

Technik:
no-name Hardtail in Silber
ca.11 kg, keine Hörnchen

Fitness:
Ziemlich ok. 
In Vorbereitung auf IM Frankfurt.
Puls Durschschnitt ca.146.
Alles gegeben.

Viel Spass beim Angreifen.

Jörg (MuddyBrothers)


----------



## spOOky fish (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 3athlete _
> *Hei,
> 
> wo bleiben die Pros ???
> ...



nö, immerhin bin ich im urlaub dort . mal sehen evtl. nächstes jahr.


----------



## Snake (29. September 2003)

> wo bleiben die Pros ???



Alter Angeber!  Wenn Deine Zeit stimmt, dann warst Du damals recht fit. Würdest Du das heute auch noch schaffen?  

Also, gehen wir mal davon aus, dass die Zeit von 3athlete stimmt, der wahrscheinlich im wirklich Leben Jürgen Zäck heißt, dann haben wir folgende Tabelle (Dusteater: 99er Zeiten werden leider nicht berücksichtig):

*1. 3athlete 2:35 Std. (aus 2002)* 
*2. o.leo 3:08 Std. (aus 2003)* 
*3. Chakotay 3:10 Std. (aus 2003)* 
*4. Spooky Fish 3:37 (aus 2003)* 

...mal gucken, ob dubbel das Feld noch von hinten aufrollt?


----------



## Chakotay (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 3athlete _
> *... Technik:
> no-name Hardtail in Silber
> ca.11 kg, keine Hörnchen
> ...



Technik :
Cannondale SV Fully Größe 'XL' (~13kg mit Pedalen, Tacho- Trinkflaschenhalter, Hörnchen ...)
Satteltäschchen mit Werkzeug/Schlauch/usw.
Camelbak H.A.W.K (Erste-Hilfe-Set, warme Kleidung, ...)
4 Liter Isostar
Gesamtgewicht ~19-20kg (Fahrergewicht 95kg  )

Fitness :
Ziemlich ok - Puls 130-150
Zügiges Tempo bis Ende Schotter (wie "spOOky fish" schon geschrieben hat: immerhin bin ich im urlaub dort)


Unter 3 Std ist sicher für mich drin (am Vortag sich mit dem Biken zurückhalten, deutlich weniger "Material" mitnehmen und alleine unterwegs). Aber 2:35 Std ist für mich 'alten Sack' nicht drin denke ich. Ich will ja auch keinen Preis Gewinnen, sondern in den 2 Wochen die ich am Gardasee bin möglichst viel fahren. Dieses Jahr etwa 700km und 19.000Hm (einen Offday wg. Regen).


----------



## Dusteater (30. September 2003)

Übrigens der 3athlete wird im November 40! (also eigentlich auch nen alter Sack! die Zeit im Mai ´99 hab ich übrigens auch mit Ihm gefahren.


----------



## stevens28 (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute ich war Ende Juli-Anfang August am Lago in Cassone. Nach super Form im Juni.. hatte ich ne Infektion mit 1Wo. Krankenhaus und 3l. Penecellin !! Die Ärzte hatten mir eigentlich 3Wo. no Sport angeordnet aber ihr kennt das ja !! Die 1. Woche am Lago saß ich nur 2x mit der Freundin im Sattel ganze 110 km MTB und 2x Wandern 3-4h ! Die 2. Woche war herlich, morgens gleich hinterm Haus erstmal 1000hm rauf nach Prada Alta iss zwar alles Asphalt aber Durchschnittlich mit mehr 15%  Steigung. Als einstieg war das genau richtig, schöne Krafteinheiten im 3-4 Gang mehr issnich drinn. Die Formkurve ging auch wieder steil nach oben...ich dachte eigentlich nach 2 Wo. Pause hätte ich mehr eingebüßt. Das ganze dann jeden morgen mal von der Steilen mal von der entspannteren Seite immer so 2-3h das ich wieder zum frühstück zurück war....lechzz!! Was tut man nich alles für die Frauen die an den "Strand" (Geröll am Seeufer) wollen! Als Abschluss war dann ALTISSIMO drann! Bin die 42er Runde (Moser - 60km etwa, leicht geändert) gefahren ab Parkplatz Torbole. War nach ca. 1:53h am Malaga Campiglio (1560Hm) und nochmal 10min bis zum "Parkplatz" an der Schranke danach der Schotterweg bis nichts mehr geht und der Fußmarsch über den Kamm bis zum Rifugio in 40min dabei gleich den neuen Taxx Flaschenhalter abgerochen! Aber hatte ja reichlich Flüssigkeit dabei (Camelbag 2l und 2x 0.75l am rahmen) !So kam dann eine Gesamtzeit von 2:43h zustande! Pulsschnitt 156 ! Abfahrt dann über Campo u. Campei (650/624), so daß ich dann für die Gesamttour etwa 4:40 h gebraucht habe. Im Moser steht die Tour mit 6:10 drinn... ich war recht zufrieden. Den Beweis trete ich gerne wieder an ...mal sehen evtl. 2004 nach dem Festival vielleicht....vorher iss glaube ich nich so gut!!

Also: 2:43h

Grüße
Stevens...


----------



## Snake (2. Oktober 2003)

Na dann, neuer Zwischenstand. Der letzte für dieses Jahr?

1. 3athlete 2:35 Std. (aus 2002) 
2. stevens28 2:43 Std. (aus 2003)
3. o.leo 3:08 Std. (aus 2003) 
4. Chakotay 3:10 Std. (aus 2003) 
5. Spooky Fish 3:37 (aus 2003)


----------



## Enrgy (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von stevens28 _
> *...mit 1Wo. Krankenhaus und 3l. Penecellin...*



Das schreit ja wohl eindeutig nach Doping!  

Monnomann, wenn ich hier so eure Pulswerte lese - Wahnsinn!

Die 130 bis 150 hab ich schon auf dem Radweg nach Arco.

Und Chakotay, wenn du echt 95kg hast (noch 10 mehr als ich) und mit den Werten bergauf mit solchem Tempo fährst - absoluter Respekt. Wieviel Sport treibst du denn sonst noch so nebenher? Ich mach nämlich garnix, und daran wirds wohl liegen, daß ich direkt auf 180BPM und mehr komme.


----------



## stevens28 (2. Oktober 2003)

Naja, bis zum Infekt hatte ich auch schon ca. 6000km u.1000Rennkm. in den Beinen. Da wirkt so eine Zwangspause schon wunder. Hinterher ist man halt echt erholt und kann halt auf höherem Niveau wieder aufbauen.  Ich hatte auch nicht damit gerechnet das es wieder so schnell so gut läuft!! Mit 30 Jahren ist der Puls auch nicht mehr ganz so hoch ...weil man sich halt an solche Belastungen gewöhnt hat und 156 ist bei mir auch GA2 ! Im Rennen kommen aber in der Startphase schon noch die 190 vor, so ist es ja nu nich !!! Aber halt nich 3h und schon garnich bei 15km bergauf...sonst brichste ja nach kurzer Zeit schon voll ein!!

Stevens


----------



## Chakotay (3. Oktober 2003)

@ Enrgy
95kg bei 191cm (deshalb auch XL Rahmen beim Cannondale ).
Ok ok ok, 5 bis maximal 10kg könnten noch weg, aber der Gerstensaft ist immer so lecker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Wie dem auch sei, bei 4.000-6.000km pro Jahr bleibt man einigrmaßen fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> 1. 3athlete 2:35 Std. (aus 2002)
> 2. o.leo 3:08 Std. (aus 2003)
> 3. Chakotay 3:10 Std. (aus 2003)
> ...



nur für's protokoll:
meine herbstliche fahrt an den gardasee is ausgefallen, weil ich beim einpacken gesehen hab, dass der rahmen im eimer is. 

also erst mal nix mit altissimo.


----------



## Snake (4. November 2003)

Herzliches Beileid Dubbel!!


----------



## spOOky fish (7. April 2004)

Neues jahr neues Glück. 
auch wenn die teilnehmerzahl nicht mit des winterpokals konkurrieren kann, lässt dessen beliebtheit vielleicht auch auf das uphill rennen auf den Altissiomo übertragen.

Also Leute auf gehts. Wer an den Lago fährt, unbedingt die Zeit nehmen bis zum Gipfel. Zwischenzeit ist am Asphaltende. und nicht vergessen die Randbedingungen mit erwähnen!

hier nochmal die Zeiten

1. 3athlete 2:35 Std. (aus 2002) 
2. stevens28 2:43 Std. (aus 2003)
3. o.leo 3:08 Std. (aus 2003) 
4. Chakotay 3:10 Std. (aus 2003) 
5. Spooky Fish 3:37 (aus 2003)

ich bin stolz auf meinen 5. platz


----------



## dubbel (7. April 2004)

ohauerha.


----------



## Scott (7. April 2004)

...viel Spaß im Mai am Gardasee. Wegen Knöchelbruch werde ich meinen diesjährigen Sturm auf den Altissimo etwas später in Angriff nehmen, aber diesmal mit genauer Zeitnahme ). Wenn ich schlechter bin, dann hab ich ja eine gute Ausrede......
So long.....


----------



## chorge (13. April 2004)

Also mein Altissimo-"Sturm" hat diesmal auf 1200m sein jähes Ende im Schnee gefunden... Aber mit 15,5Kg Bikegewicht und kleinen Protektoren, Wurstsemmel, Gummibären und Coladose im Rucksack fährt man eh etwas gemütlicher hoch ;o)

Auch die DH-Wertung im 601 war etwas Schneegebremst im oberen Bereich...

ABER DER SOMMER IST JA NOCH LANG!!!!


----------



## hochundrunter (27. April 2004)

hab den thread erst jetzt entdeckt

- sa 30.08.2003
- anfahrt von malcesine am see entlag
- schön heiß und sonnig wie ich's mag   
- 0,5l + 0,75l + 3l camel
- vom marktplatz knapp 3h brutto bis zum gipfel (10m höher als die hütte)
- tacho-nettozeit war zwecks viel tragen nicht zu gebrauchen
- 5-10min pause in der ersten linkskurve auf dem schotterweg nach der schranke (schnaufen + riegel)
- nach der wiese -bis auf die zweite wiese- alles geschoben/getragen (ab hier gemütlich)

warum so schnell (für meine verhältnisse): mein spezl hat gemeint man muss da alles vorne mitte fahren sonst ist man keiner  d.h. für mich viel wiegetritt und daher auch die pause nur 200hm unterhalb der schiebestrecke.

diese jahr dann endlich mit hac4 und ohne kreislaufkollaps


----------



## uwero (27. Juni 2014)

Nach 10 Jahren können wir den Beitrag ja mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen. Auf der Suche nach den Top-Zeiten bin ich auf den Beitrag gestossen.

Meine Zeiten: mehrfach unter 02:30h

Absolute Top-Zeit: 02:13h aus 2012

Bike: Hardtail 29", ca. 25-29 Grad im Tal

bis Schranke ca. 01:25h, bis Ende Schotter 01:40h, Rest gefahren und gelaufen.

Mein Jahrgang: 1961

Mich interessiert, ob den Altissimo jemand ab Torbole Mitte schon < 02:00h geschafft hat???


----------



## Snake (28. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie lustig den alten thread hier noch einmal zu entdecken, März 2003, oh Mann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

